# So just start paying me by the Hour



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Get an e-mail stating that they are going to inform us when our bids are to much and change them to meet to standards Who's Standards and what a Crock you know there not the ones paying fuel dump hourly wage material hello I have a standard too just had to get that heavy load off my chest So maybe we just need to all sign up as an employee let them pay benefits such as vacation time sick leave 401 and Healthcare. It may look like there will be a lot of reassigned work orders in my future Why is it you start doing really well and you are doing a great job and then they turn around and piss on you


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

it's never going to change until people start standing up and saying no but I do not see that happening for the majority of contractors.....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> Get an e-mail stating that they are going to inform us when our bids are to much and change them to meet to standards Who's Standards and what a Crock you know there not the ones paying fuel dump hourly wage material hello I have a standard too just had to get that heavy load off my chest So maybe we just need to all sign up as an employee let them pay benefits such as vacation time sick leave 401 and Healthcare. It may look like there will be a lot of reassigned work orders in my future Why is it you start doing really well and you are doing a great job and then they turn around and piss on you


Send an email back informing that bids on your letterhead are not to be modified. If they do so, you are no longer bound to complete any services for an altered amount.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

browneyedgirl said:


> Get an e-mail stating that they are going to inform us when our bids are to much and change them to meet to standards Who's Standards and what a Crock you know there not the ones paying fuel dump hourly wage material hello I have a standard too just had to get that heavy load off my chest So maybe we just need to all sign up as an employee let them pay benefits such as vacation time sick leave 401 and Healthcare. It may look like there will be a lot of reassigned work orders in my future Why is it you start doing really well and you are doing a great job and then they turn around and piss on you



I always include in my bids " This bid is void if altered or changed in anyway" And also " This bid is void after 30 days from bid date " And then there are some companies that i flat out refuse to do do bid jobs for.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> it's never going to change until people start standing up and saying no but I do not see that happening for the majority of contractors.....


 Done that already I said NO then they stopped work for about 2 weeks then they started work again and everything had to be completed within 48 hours due to already late status It is just a game


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Additional work or alterations to this bid we have on file will result in an additional bid to be submitted. Put that in ! It sounds like you are dealing with 5 tards, FAS or Slaveguard. FAS's pricing for bids unless requested by their client is TERRIBLE I can't get a licensed plumber to even bid on it for what they want to pay ME. It is Illegal here to be a GC and do Electrical, Plumbing ETC. These nationals have to realize that if they want us non licensed and bonded, for plumbing, people for the specific task, then they ASSUME LIABILITY !!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> Done that already I said NO then they stopped work for about 2 weeks then they started work again and everything had to be completed within 48 hours due to already late status It is just a game


Diversify my friend. When they stop the work, and you end up getting your life back, you won't want to answer when the phone inevitably rings again.....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If an adjusted bid iis submitted on your behalf via the internet...wire fraud.
Again use the Istar system over on forclosurepedia and file a complaint...that is the only place in the industry taking up this fight for the contractors...
As some have pointed out in the thread until you say no and stop them they will continue to do so....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely not! Under no circumstance is this legal. I don't know who "they" are but refuse.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I like the moniker 5 tards. I told them a few days ago when they ordered me to reduce my bid that it wasn't a bid if they told me what to charge. Their response was to do it within 24 hours or I would have to pay for the next guys bid. I called and said why would they pay the next guy their bid but not me. Because it would be a backcharge to me for refusing to follow policy. Then they would get standard price from the bank PLUS full backcharge to me. Cleanupman, isn't this charging twice for the same service and illegal?
Anyway, I said I quit if this doesn't go away. It went away.


----------



## j'slandscape (Jul 29, 2013)

i said NO to one bid and lost all work I'm not filled with companies to work like some of you guys so now I feel like I never should've said no. like I'm being punished and the only other company I can work for lowered their cyds to $10 I WAS PISSED


----------



## j'slandscape (Jul 29, 2013)

this was after i did a 39cyds remove 11 cyds move work order


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I don't know where you are located, but I think the amount of refusals you are allowed is directly related to how many contractors are in your area.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I don't know where you are located, but I think the amount of refusals you are allowed is directly related to how many contractors are in your area.


Nailed it. It is also affected by how many contractors in your area can actually pass a QA inspection after the work is completed. You want to be that guy.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

j'slandscape said:


> i said NO to one bid and lost all work I'm not filled with companies to work like some of you guys so now I feel like I never should've said no. like I'm being punished and the only other company I can work for lowered their cyds to $10 I WAS PISSED







Absolutely that sucks and you shouldn't be in that position but think about it like this.

At $10 a yrd for debris removal you would be better off working fast food for $8 an hr. You'd make more money.

And if you are being bullied around like whats the point of being "self employed"???????
Move on to other companies or find a new line of work. Don't allow them to push you into a corner!
Once that happens you become their B word, few of us want to be that.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Diversify my friend. When they stop the work, and you end up getting your life back, you won't want to answer when the phone inevitably rings again.....





You got that right Brad.

Sure being self employed is stressful. 
But you don't want to be self employed and have no life which pretty much whats happening with a sole proprietor working P&P.

You spend all day in the field and hope to gross $300 to $500. 
Then you come home and spend all of your evening other than a shower and supper uploading and filling out forms. 
Many nights you'll eat supper in front of the computer while you are uploading.

I'm glad those days are behind me!!!!


----------



## Homebrewer (Jun 28, 2013)

BPWY said:


> You got that right Brad.
> 
> Sure being self employed is stressful.
> But you don't want to be self employed and have no life which pretty much whats happening with a sole proprietor working P&P...


That brings up another question. I haven't bothered to file as an LLC (yet) because I'm a startup, the cash flow isn't there yet to take advantage of the tax advantages, and I'm not running up any debt anyway. However, I could file today if there was a good reason. 

What does being a SP have to do with companies running your life? From a legal standpoint, what can they do that they can't do to you if you're an LLC or Corp?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I like the moniker 5 tards. I told them a few days ago when they ordered me to reduce my bid that it wasn't a bid if they told me what to charge. Their response was to do it within 24 hours or I would have to pay for the next guys bid. I called and said why would they pay the next guy their bid but not me. Because it would be a backcharge to me for refusing to follow policy. Then they would get standard price from the bank PLUS full backcharge to me. Cleanupman, isn't this charging twice for the same service and illegal?
> Anyway, I said I quit if this doesn't go away. It went away.


Policy? Are you an employee? This is another way of them trying to control you and your earning potential.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I like the moniker 5 tards. I told them a few days ago when they ordered me to reduce my bid that it wasn't a bid if they told me what to charge. Their response was to do it within 24 hours or I would have to pay for the next guys bid. I called and said why would they pay the next guy their bid but not me. Because it would be a backcharge to me for refusing to follow policy. Then they would get standard price from the bank PLUS full backcharge to me. Cleanupman, isn't this charging twice for the same service and illegal?
> Anyway, I said I quit if this doesn't go away. It went away.


Btw, I love FiveBros. They're my favorite
Client hands down!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Homebrewer said:


> That brings up another question. I haven't bothered to file as an LLC (yet) because I'm a startup, the cash flow isn't there yet to take advantage of the tax advantages, and I'm not running up any debt anyway. However, I could file today if there was a good reason.
> 
> What does being a SP have to do with companies running your life? From a legal standpoint, what can they do that they can't do to you if you're an LLC or Corp?


It isn't about a tax advantage. It is about getting the business out of your name. Insurance doesn't cover everything. You didn't find the mold growing in the house you did a PCR on 6 months ago. You listed the wrong address as vacant; the client sends a crew in and they clean out all of the personals. It is about protecting yourself from being sued passed your short hairs, ruining your credit and risking the potential of losing everything you and your family have and financial ruin. You can always shut a business down.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Gtx nailed it!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Homebrewer said:


> That brings up another question. I haven't bothered to file as an LLC (yet) because I'm a startup, the cash flow isn't there yet to take advantage of the tax advantages, and I'm not running up any debt anyway. However, I could file today if there was a good reason.
> 
> What does being a SP have to do with companies running your life? From a legal standpoint, what can they do that they can't do to you if you're an LLC or Corp?


Are you married? Do you or wife have a retirement account? Do you own your own home? As a SP, ALL your and your spouses assets are on the line.

LLC in Wisconsin can be done for as little at $250 with an attorney. $125 or so without one. I'd guess that an LLC is much cheaper than your GL, WC, EO, etc. Depending on your personal assets, I'd say it's equally important to the insurance that you carry.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> Btw, I love FiveBros. They're my favorite
> Client hands down!


They were my first client. I started in this business with them because they were looking for a contractor to do a big repair job and didn't have anyone in the area who would do it. I was very happy with them for a long time. I'm still happy 95% of the time. But cost estimate and bid changes really get my goat. And, this is the only place I can b**** about it because nobody else understands what I'm talking about!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MNanny said:


> They were my first client. I started in this business with them because they were looking for a contractor to do a big repair job and didn't have anyone in the area who would do it. I was very happy with them for a long time. I'm still happy 95% of the time. But cost estimate and bid changes really get my goat. And, this is the only place I can b**** about it because nobody else understands what I'm talking about!






For what ever reason then you are still in the honey moon with them, they've jacked over plenty of good contractors.
Myself included.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Homebrewer said:


> That brings up another question. I haven't bothered to file as an LLC (yet) because I'm a startup, the cash flow isn't there yet to take advantage of the tax advantages, and I'm not running up any debt anyway. However, I could file today if there was a good reason.
> 
> What does being a SP have to do with companies running your life? From a legal standpoint, what can they do that they can't do to you if you're an LLC or Corp?





Read the ENTIRE post of mine. It'll make sense if you're already in the biz.
If not it soon will make sense.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I like the moniker 5 tards.








Some times the truth is the best path to take.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

It's like these companys want to turn your screws to see if you still hold water. 5 siblings, safeguide, and all the acromions., lps, mci, lasmpco lps.......It takes awhile to figure each one out in their office procedures.
Once they have you hooked, they play you like a marlin


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

garylaps said:


> It's like these companys want to turn your screws to see if you still hold water. 5 siblings, safeguide, and all the acromions., lps, mci, lasmpco lps.......It takes awhile to figure each one out in their office procedures.
> Once they have you hooked, they play you like a marlin


I used to race hydroplanes . The starts were a rolling one and were the worxst aspect of the sport (game) for me. A friend pulled me aside and verbally whooped my Arse. "Dont worry about the other drivers and do what I tell you" . He could nail a start day after day, in the dark or brightest sun. What am I telling you... Play by YOUR rules not theirs. Dont jump the gun or be allowed to be led to belive you are leading the pack. There is someone else behind you wanting the position you have . I have been threatened with non payment for a wint because there was no electrical pannle and did NOT put a bid up for it. I took pictures and that is the proof they needed that it was not there. "I am not nor will I be a remodeler for your prices." They paid because it was escallated by me and the PM was in the wrong.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> It isn't about a tax advantage. It is about getting the business out of your name. Insurance doesn't cover everything. You didn't find the mold growing in the house you did a PCR on 6 months ago. You listed the wrong address as vacant; the client sends a crew in and they clean out all of the personals. It is about protecting yourself from being sued passed your short hairs, ruining your credit and risking the potential of losing everything you and your family have and financial ruin. You can always shut a business down.


BEST THING I EVER DID 2 years ago I got drug into court. It was unnerving. First thing the opposing counsel does is pull up a pic of my personal house. INTIMIDATION I kept my cool and knew I was protected because I was an LLC. It may cost you a vacation this year to encorperate but at least you will be able to sleep and take one next year. DO NOT BE FOOLISH and DO IT TODAY !besides it is a write off


----------

